# Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus --Who has 'em?



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

I got to dump these runflats.
Interested in the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus set up.
Anyone have these and give me a review on ride comfort,noise and handling?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

What size and model of runflat tires are you coming off of?


----------



## SRZHP (Mar 25, 2006)

I have them on my 07 Audi A3, 225/45 and they actually feel better all around, specially in the rain over the plain A/Ss I had. Only thing I've noticed is a tad lower fuel economy, but not my much. Perhaps they're heavier than the model they replace.


----------



## BruceOmega (Apr 29, 2005)

I recently replaced the OEM Goodyear Eagle RSAs on my 535Xi with the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus. These are 225/50 R-17.

So far I have taken the Michelins on one road trip plus local / commuter driving and like them a lot.

I think the Michelins make the car feel a little lighter and more agile. The steering is not lighter per se, but the car feels a bit more responsive to steering wheel inputs.

Haven't noticed much if any difference in ride quality or noise- they are both good. Both tires do very well in heavy rains on interstate highways. Have not had a chance to test the cornering grip of the Michelins, especially on wet roads.

My expectation is the Michelins will have a better grip, perform better in snow conditions, and have a longer tread life than the RSAs.

Bruce


----------



## miamibeach (Jun 1, 2007)

I had those Michelins on my 96 Audi A4. They were awesome tires. Great in wet conditions. Relatively quiet (my previous set was a high mileage Hankook tire).

Great cornering and stability. I would highly recommend them. 

I purchased them through Costco and got an amazing deal (but then again they were only 16").


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

I got them on my 7 per recommendation of Gary; they have cut my MPG down by 1.5, but the tires are pretty good. These have great traction in the rain and dry. If I had a choice again, I'd buy summer tires since I'm in FL, but if I were up north, I'd surely get these again. 

One thing that I love about them is the treadlife warranty and as well how the tread design helps protect the rims from being curbed...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

What kind of mileage longevity are people getting with them?


----------



## twowinns (Mar 25, 2007)

Joeb427 said:


> I got to dump these runflats.
> Interested in the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus set up.
> Anyone have these and give me a review on ride comfort,noise and handling?


I replaced my run-flat Potenzas with the Michelin's on my 335i a few months ago. Man, what a difference! I can definitely notice a huge improvement in ride quality (not as harsh) and road noise (much quieter). I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

*I just bought a set of PS A/S Plus*

After MUCH research, I decided to buy a set of Michelin Pilot
Sport A/S + for my 2009 335i convertible... in preparation
for the fall/winter. These will be mounted on my OEM 
wheels that came with the Sport Package (225/40R-18 front and
255/35R-18 rear)

I gave a lot of thought to getting new rims (225/45R-17) all around, but
decided to see what I could get from these tires with my current rims.

I called in my order to TireRack this past Monday, with instructions to
deliver them to my local Goodyear shop (which I've been dealing with 
for 20+ years). TireRack - shipping from Delaware, got my 4 tires to
Goodyear by the NEXT DAY! I am scheduled to get the tires
installed this Friday (2 days from now).

After getting them installed, and putting a few miles for break-in, I
will add more comments / impressions to this thread. I'm expecting
great things from these tires.... even though a few reviews were
negative - the vast majority had very good comments. I have about
7000 miles on my original Potenza run flats... so when I get them
removed I will be very interested to see what condition they are in.
(I haven't had ANY problems with them yet... even after hitting
a few nasty potholes).

In preparation for putting these tires on, I just went to my BMW dealership
and ordered a Mobility kit, and a couple of tire covers (so I can bring
the removed tires back home without getting my interior all dirty).
Dealership expects the mobility kit to arrive in a couple of days.

So... I'll come back to post my impressions of the PS A/S Plus tires
soon. In the interim, I also would like to hear from anybody else
on their experiences with these tires.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 23, 2009)

I've just purchased a 2005 545I with 19" rims wrapped in Continentals. The two front tires (245/35) are scalloping due to what I believe is a misalignment issue and sloppy stabilizer bar bushings. I don't agree with mis-matching tires but since the rears (275/30) are only a few months old and in good shape I'll take my chances with replacing the fronts with new Michelin PS 2's. I'm a bit biased since I work for Michelin but I can see the quality put into these tires every day and the extensive testing of each tire before it goes out the door. Michelins are pricey but anything that doesn't pass our quality standards gets cut and scrapped. 
My post question is, since run flats are standard equipment on some models and no spare tire is included (just a bottle of goo and a compressor), has anyone attempted to repair a flat with the repair kit on a regular non-runflat tire?


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

We have the same size rim/tire combo. I replace my stock RFTs with Yoko Advan S4 All Seasons. I like them, but they aren't great in the rain. I haven't had them during winter yet. I doubt they are going to be any good in the snow. Then again, I can't imagine that any high performance tire is going to be good in the snow, even if it is technically A/S.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 23, 2009)

The last owner of my 545i ran it all winter with Dunlop A/S's on 18" rims. He did a lot of highway driving but admitted he took his 4-wheel drive in the bad storms. Personally, on any car or truck I prefer studded snow tires for the winter. I even have them on my 1/2 ton 4x4. It only makes sense that you run wide, sticky tires for safety in the summer and deep lugged diggers for safety in the winter. Any advantage to keeping out of the ditches helps. A/S tires are ok in light snow and on plowed roads. Good driving technique is critical when the weather gets nasty. My BMW is staying in the garage this winter. Road salt is a killer on bodies.


----------

